# My 2015 Audi S3 sedan has been ordered!!



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

*My 2015 Audi S3 sedan has been delivered!!*



*2015 Audi S3 2.0 TFSI 280hp S-tronic 6S quattro* 
Exterior: Panther Black, crystal effect 
Interior: S Sports Seats, front, Fine Nappa black
Inlays: Matt brushed aluminum-standard

Brake calipers-Red

Driving on the right 
Alloy wheels 8J x 18 ET46 for S3 / S line
Regional code " ECE " for radio 
MMI® radio 
Left-hand drive vehicle
Storage compartment and luggage compartment package 
Aluminium look in interior 
Lighting package
Audi music interface 
Electromechanical parking brake
Standard pedestrian protection measures 
4-link rear suspension 
Floor mats 
Electronic stabilization program (ESP) 
Activated carbon canister 
Space-saving spare wheel
Progressive steering 
Anti-theft wheel bolts 
Car jack and tool kit
First aid kit with warning triangle 
quattro® 
Audi drive select®
Labels/plates in English and Spanish 
Leather-covered multifunction sports steering wheel, 3-spoke, flat-bottomed, with shift paddles
Sports suspension
Active coal filter for automatic air recirculation 
Model/technology designation
ISOFIX child seat mounting and Top Tether anchorage point for outer rear seats
Panoramic glass roof 
Folding rear seat back 
Front seats with height adjustment and retractable thigh support 
Three rear headrests 
Comfort key
Windscreen with grey tinted strip 
Manual child lock
Side and rear windows in heat-insulating glass 
Interior mirror with automatic anti-glare action 
Window lifts 
Air bag for driver and front passenger with knee air bag
Side airbags at front and head airbag system 
High-gloss package
Body-colored rear spoiler 
Exterior mirror on the right (large field of view), convex
Left exterior mirror: aspherical 
Inlays, Matt brushed aluminium
Front headrests 
Front centre armrest 
S3 Emblems 
Exterior mirror housings in aluminium look 
Headlining, cloth
Luggage compartment mat 
Front license plate carrier 
Exterior mirrors heated and electrically folding
Anti-theft alarm 
Gear lever/selector lever knob leather/plastic
Extended interior elements mono.pur
Scuff plates in door apertures with "S" badge
4-way lumbar support for the front seats 
Parking system plus with selective display
Gas discharge headlamp (D1/D3 system)
Separate daytime running lights
Light / rain sensor 
Automatic headlight-range adjustment dynamic (self-adjusting while driving)
LED rear lights 
Rear fog lights 
Headlight washers 
Deluxe automatic air conditioning 
Cigarette lighter and ashtray
Driver information system with colour display 
Heated washer nozzles, front 
Additional warning lights (door area)
Brake pad wear indicator 
Bang & Olufsen Sound System 
Bluetooth interface 

Now the waiting begins!!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Which country?


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

How much?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Driving on the right hint hint


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tekmo said:


> Driving on the right hint hint


???

My guess is East-Central Europe


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tekmo said:


> Driving on the right hint hint


Yes, caught that. Still want to know which country.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BrokenSaint said:


> *2015 Audi S3 2.0 TFSI 280hp S-tronic 6S quattro*
> Exterior: Estoril Blue, crystal effect
> Interior: S Sports Seats, front, Fine Nappa black
> Inlays: Matt brushed aluminum-standard
> ...


... but...

LOLWUT?!


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Now I am confused.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Clearly he ordered the driver education edition of the car. :laugh:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

BrokenSaint said:


> Regional code " ECE " for radio



ECE Countries

/mapgeekoff


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> ... but...
> 
> LOLWUT?!


Well if you are driving on the right side of the road, that would mean the driver seat would be on the left?
If you were driving on the wrong side of the road, that would mean the driver seat would be on the right.

Thinking its similar options to the Canadian Progressiv which would be awesome, then I would have to see if I want to justify the 'Technik' based on this option listing.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

The country is the Cayman Islands. The Audi dealer orders straight from Germany so we have the option of having the Driver Side on the right or the left but we drive on the left here so it makes more sense to have the driver side on the right.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> ... but...
> 
> LOLWUT?!


There are default options that are listed such as driver side on the left. The default options are over-ridden by the "upgrade" options.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BrokenSaint said:


> The country is the Cayman Islands. The Audi dealer orders straight from Germany so we have the option of having the Driver Side on the right or the left but we drive on the left here so it makes more sense to have the driver side on the right.


That's pretty damn cool. :laugh:

Sounds like what I saw in the Bahamas when I was there in April... pretty much "anything goes" for drive side. They drive on the "wrong" side of the road, one of the last remaining appearances of British rule, but often get cars from the US.

Welcome to the forum! Have they given you a delivery estimate? Please do keep us informed as it moves through the stages of production and transit; we're looking to you as a barometer of what we can expect when we start ordering ours.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> That's pretty damn cool. :laugh:
> 
> Sounds like what I saw in the Bahamas when I was there in April... pretty much "anything goes" for drive side. They drive on the "wrong" side of the road, one of the last remaining appearances of British rule, but often get cars from the US.
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Have they given you a delivery estimate? Please do keep us informed as it moves through the stages of production and transit; we're looking to you as a barometer of what we can expect when we start ordering ours.


Ha ha ha, well to me you drive on the "wrong" side of the road.  Yeah there are vehicles here from all over the world.

Thanks for the welcome. 

They estimate it won't be built until the end of Feb so I still have some waiting to do but I will keep you guys posted. I would say that the only thing you won't have to deal with is the fact that your region won't be limited to certain options. For example, I couldn't get the manual transmission.

Also just a heads up, if you are planning to order one and want to get 19 inch wheels you will have to also get Audi Magnetic ride. I wanted to get these







but it they would have cost me an extra 5K due to the fact that we have have very high duty (import taxes) charges on anything imported so I stayed with the 18s. That does mean that if anyone plans to upgrade to aftermarket 19s, it is recommended that you get the Audi Magnetic Ride upgrade first.

Oh yeah, you can fully build an S3 Sedan (Limousine) here and see how all the options look on the car. German Audi S3 Sedan Site. Found it to be the most helpful as far as seeing what I am ordering. It is the german site but if you use Google Translate you can get around. I have used it so much I practically can speak German now.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, I'm just waiting for the UK configurator to come on-line now. I think the US options generally toe the line with Britain's options.

That's funny. I'll sell you my 19" wheels. I don't want such a large wheel, but I want magnetic ride.

End of February... that's a hell of a lot better than I expected. Here's hoping it's accurate!

... and no manual here, either.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, I'm just waiting for the UK configurator to come on-line now. I think the US options generally toe the line with Britain's options.
> 
> That's funny. I'll sell you my 19" wheels. I don't want such a large wheel, but I want magnetic ride.
> 
> ...


I don't want 19s without Magnetic Ride . Anyway if I decide to change my wheels I will just get aftermarket 18s.

Yeah but I still have to wait for it to get here which is like 4 weeks after it is built....the downfall with living in the Caribbean . Everything has to be shipped in and takes a long time.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, I'm just waiting for the UK configurator to come on-line now..


The UK configurator has been up for quite a while.. it's just hidden. 

Go and start to configure any of the a3 family models - actually, start to configure _any_ car.

On the navigation tabs on the bottom of the screen, go back and select the "Model" tab - that'll take you a list of every configurable car. Hit S3 Saloon in the right-most section and you're off to the races.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Oh, well damn...

I've even tried creating the URL myself. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

*Got some terrible news today*

So apparently due to quality problems, the Audi A3/S3 is no longer available in Estoril Blue 

I now have to decide on a new color!! :thumbdown: This sucks because I really like how the car looks in blue and now it feels like I have to settle for another color.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

BrokenSaint said:


> So apparently due to quality problems, the Audi A3/S3 is no longer available in Estoril Blue
> 
> I now have to decide on a new color!! :thumbdown: This sucks because I really like how the car looks in blue and now it feels like I have to settle for another color.


Don't feel too bad - my understanding is that Estoril is being replaced with Sepang...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BrokenSaint said:


> So apparently due to quality problems, the Audi A3/S3 is no longer available in Estoril Blue
> 
> I now have to decide on a new color!! :thumbdown: This sucks because I really like how the car looks in blue and now it feels like I have to settle for another color.


I know Estoril is probably a different paint from a different company, but VW never seemed to have luck with Shadow Blue, a similar hue of blue. The rot I've seen on Shadow Blue cars was enough to keep me away from Estoril, unfair as that may be.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah well I am going to go with the Panther Black with Crystal Effect. No one else has that color yet and even tho I know it will mean cleaning the car often I prefer a dark color on the car.

Even if they plan to replace Estoril with Sepang. I rather not delay the order any longer than it has to be.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Additional care aside (which I actually don't think will be much; Estoril is pretty dark and would be subject to nearly the same torturous maintenance regimen, anyway), Panther Black is a sharp color. I don't think that's a bad decision.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Additional care aside (which I actually don't think will be much; Estoril is pretty dark and would be subject to nearly the same torturous maintenance regimen, anyway), Panther Black is a sharp color. I don't think that's a bad decision.


Thanks, input much appreciated.

I am also going with the Audi Exclusive black high gloss styling package.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BrokenSaint said:


> Thanks, input much appreciated.
> 
> I am also going with the Audi Exclusive black high gloss styling package.


Yeah... that may end up being a sore subject for us in the US. I think we're all hoping they give us a "black optics" option but are preparing for the chance we may not get it. It's interesting, if not slightly concerning, that it's an AE option for you. We're hearing that US AE options will be limited to exterior paint color for an upcharge of $3,900... so I hope they make black optics an option here rather than excluding it altogether since it's bundled as an AE option elsewhere.

That's going to be one stealthy car.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah... that may end up being a sore subject for us in the US. I think we're all hoping they give us a "black optics" option but are preparing for the chance we may not get it. It's interesting, if not slightly concerning, that it's an AE option for you. We're hearing that US AE options will be limited to exterior paint color for an upcharge of $3,900... so I hope they make black optics an option here rather than excluding it altogether since it's bundled as an AE option elsewhere.
> 
> That's going to be one stealthy car.


Well I hope you guys get it. Does that apply to the Parade Red option as well?

I may look into to getting some dark rims now and black the whole car out. I looked at the black Audi ones but don't really like the silver tips. Plus the ones I am getting are exclusive for the S3 so figure them would be easier to sell if I decide to go that route.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Parade Red? I've never even heard of that color. 

We get Brilliant Red and Misano Red.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Parade Red? I've never even heard of that color.
> 
> We get Brilliant Red and Misano Red.


Parade Red is an Interior option only on the S3


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Oh, for the interior...

I think we suspect we'll get it, but we have no confirmation. There was some murmur recently about alcantara being available in the S3, so I guess the question would be whether we're forced to take black alcantara only or will have the option of black or red.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

*still waiting....*

So just a quick update.....I should have known that the estimated delivery date was too good to be true :banghead::banghead: as I am still waiting on my car to arrive. The good news is I got confirmation via the VIN last month so it has actually been built therefore it is just a matter of when it arrives on Island. The dealer has provided me with a loaner (VW Jetta) :thumbup: while I wait so it kinda of eases the pain.

I am hoping it will arrive this month so hopefully not too much longer of a wait.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

BrokenSaint said:


> So just a quick update.....I should have known that the estimated delivery date was too good to be true :banghead::banghead: as I am still waiting on my car to arrive. The good news is I got confirmation via the VIN last month so it has actually been built therefore it is just a matter of when it arrives on Island. The dealer has provided me with a loaner (VW Jetta) :thumbup: while I wait so it kinda of eases the pain.
> 
> I am hoping it will arrive this month so hopefully not too much longer of a wait.


The anticipation!!! :banghead:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

280hp?


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

VMRWheels said:


> The anticipation!!! :banghead:


Tell me about it!! 

Yeah it is 280 HP......for now


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

It's 290 in canada according to audi canada 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

momo77 said:


> It's 290 in canada according to audi canada
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah for some reason the Caribbean is getting 280 based on what the dealer told me. I am not bothered, just wish it was here already!! :banghead:


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

So I just got confirmation from the dealer has shipped from Germany and should be arriving between July 4th and 11th so I should have my car in 2 weeks .....hopefully


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

BrokenSaint said:


> So I just got confirmation from the dealer has shipped from Germany and should be arriving between July 4th and 11th so I should have my car in 2 weeks .....hopefully


That's awesome! I'm sure I don't have to remind you to post pictures when you take delivery :laugh:


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

jrwamp said:


> That's awesome! I'm sure I don't have to remind you to post pictures when you take delivery :laugh:


OH trust me I definitely will!!


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

*Confirmation*

So I got confirmation from the dealer than my car will be arriving on Thursday  and I should have it on Saturday :fingerscrossed:, Monday at the latest .


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

BrokenSaint said:


> So I got confirmation from the dealer than my car will be arriving on Thursday  and I should have it on Saturday :fingerscrossed:, Monday at the latest .


Great news!


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

So after months of waiting......I finally have my S3!!! 


Picrures to follow.....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

WOOHOO! CONGRATS!

Worth the wait?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Wellllll worth the wait!!! I am completely happy with my choice!!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Pictures NAO!

grumpycat.jpg

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok these were taken with my phone so I will have some better pics later on.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

*Congrats!*

Looks like it was worth the wait for you!

I'm really liking the super sports seats....I was secretly hoping you had a US speced car...just so I could rest assured the seats were a definite here stateside.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hnnnnnnngh.

Excuse me; I think I need a moment.

... wait... I can just look at that brake caliper for a minute.... Yep, that clears it right up. C'mon, Audi... really? Dude pays for a red caliper upgrade, and it isn't even all red? 

That black is beautiful. Wish I just weren't so particular about keeping paint looking new, else I'd get Panther Black.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah I was surprised the whole caliper wasnt red but my thinking is because the S3 logo has red in it so they nees the contrast.

I will post pics of the spoiler later.

Fyi the Audi drive select is pretty awesome.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

lostnspace said:


> Looks like it was worth the wait for you!
> 
> I'm really liking the super sports seats....I was secretly hoping you had a US speced car...just so I could rest assured the seats were a definite here stateside.


Yeah I hope the us get them. I also have black optics which I am happy with as well.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

BrokenSaint, does your backseat console have two air vents like the picture below?



I guess it doesn't matter since your car is Euro spec'ed...but thought I'd ask.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

lostnspace said:


> BrokenSaint, does your backseat console have two air vents like the picture below?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter since your car is Euro spec'ed...but thought I'd ask.


Yes it does.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! It looks great, and I love the black with black optics, looks mean.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

very disappointed....

at the lack of PICS
wtf


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

BrokenSaint said:


> Yes it does.


Nice!! The two cars I test drove here, did not have them.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

lostnspace said:


> Nice!! The two cars I test drove here, did not have them.


Early premiums have single zone manual climate control. All later ones and premium plus and prestige have dual zone climate control and rear vents.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> very disappointed....
> 
> at the lack of PICS
> wtf


Ha ha I am working on it. I have some more pics, just need to upload them so will do so tonight.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

More pics...


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

All this eye porn!!!! 😰 looks good!!


----------



## StlVDub (Aug 1, 2010)

*sigh* I just keep telling myself....one day. One day.... 


For now, I shall continue to drool. :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BrokenSaint said:


>


... dat grass...!


----------



## Audiusa (Jun 20, 2014)

*exhaust*

Just wish Audi would put better perfromance sounding exhausts on their cars - then we would be set.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> ... dat grass...!


Oooohhhh yeah....baby got back!


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Audiusa said:


> Just wish Audi would put better perfromance sounding exhausts on their cars - then we would be set.


Honestly, the vids I have watches do not do justice!! The car has a sexy growl to it. Especially love the sound when the gears shift. 

I have a jdm gc8 wrx which probably has a bit more horsepower and it is lighter so I am used to the pull but what is impressive is how smooth the power is.

When you want it to go it GOES!!!! Just an all around amazing car.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

BrokenSaint said:


> Honestly, the vids I have watches do not do justice!! The car has a sexy growl to it. Especially love the sound when the gears shift.
> 
> I have a jdm gc8 wrx which probably has a bit more horsepower and it is lighter so I am used to the pull but what is impressive is how smooth the power is.
> 
> When you want it to go it GOES!!!! Just an all around amazing car.


Have you experienced any lag?


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

lostnspace said:


> Have you experienced any lag?


Very little, turbo kicks in around 2100 rpms  in the lower gears


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

More pics please!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice, congratulations!


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

BrokenSaint said:


> Very little, turbo kicks in around 2100 rpms  in the lower gears


Nice. I was reading I think a MotorTrend article and mentioned some slight lag "down low". 

The way I'll be driving my car I'm sure it won't be noticed. DC traffic doesn't really allow for the car to open up. My years of traffic light racing has passed. 

Have you had a chance to push it a bit yet?

I would be nice to get it on some winding back roads though and open it up every now and again. The A6 was surprisingly nimble and rounded corners with ease, so I know the S3 is going to blow my mind. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

After spending the last couple of months studying pictures online of different colored/optioned S3's, I now realize your car is exactly how I want mine... I love it! Thanks for sharing your pictures.

Now I just need to wait for black optics and SS seats to become available here in the states.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

lostnspace said:


> Nice. I was reading I think a MotorTrend article and mentioned some slight lag "down low".
> 
> The way I'll be driving my car I'm sure it won't be noticed. DC traffic doesn't really allow for the car to open up. My years of traffic light racing has passed.
> 
> ...



hhhhmmmm I may have opened her up a few times:laugh:. It definitely handles well and can hold its own at traffic lights if needed. Car really pulls and I am really impressed with the Dynamic mode on the Audi Drive Select. It is definitely more aggressive as it holds the gears longer. Even the idle has more growl. It does make up some for the car not being manual.

We have a lot of round-abouts here so definitely fun to go around those without have to brake.


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

cary8 said:


> More pics please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Will try to get some pics with a better camera some time soon


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

jbradle7 said:


> After spending the last couple of months studying pictures online of different colored/optioned S3's, I now realize your car is exactly how I want mine... I love it! Thanks for sharing your pictures.
> 
> Now I just need to wait for black optics and SS seats to become available here in the states.


Glad to hear it and glad I could help. Not going to lie, I was a bit nervous ordering the car since I only had my imagination to go by but I am definitely happy with the choices I made.

Yeah the seats are definitely worth the wait. Only thing I would add is get the Audi Magnetic ride if you can. I couldn't justify the cost because the car would be in different cost bracket in shipping it here but it is a good option to have in case you decide to go with 19s.


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*Tires? \ RPM?*

Very nice - and congrats!
What tires - make & model?
If you have time, I would appreciate knowing what 
RPM you see in top gear at hiway cruise speeds, 
say 60 or 65 or 70 MPH?
Thanks,
- Ray
ENJOY!


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

jbradle7 said:


> After spending the last couple of months studying pictures online of different colored/optioned S3's, I now realize your car is exactly how I want mine... I love it! Thanks for sharing your pictures.
> 
> Now I just need to wait for black optics and SS seats to become available here in the states.


................................................................................

I think it looks extraordinary. Hope Black Optics or black styling is available via Audi exclusive until it gets available as an option.


----------



## Randoor (Sep 17, 2014)

*Panther Black*

I just ordered my Panther Black S3 in the states  Any chance you could post a good picture of the paint color? I am very curious to see how the blackish purple looks. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Boston7 said:


> ................................................................................
> 
> I think it looks extraordinary. Hope Black Optics or black styling is available via Audi exclusive until it gets available as an option.


Audi exclusive is for paint color and interior upholstery color options. 

Black optics are not a part of exclusive.


----------

